# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Small bar pendant

## way245

Hey guys, new to this forum and new to 3D printing. 
I would like some help as far as making this. It seems simple enough, but i am unsure what to do.
Would anyone be willing to send me a file of just the pendant? 
I was hoping to try and learn through this and add on to it as it is so simple and see what i could do with it.
Thank you guys.
https://img0.etsystatic.com/062/0/10...39170_own7.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

looks pretty straight forward how big do you want it ? 

I use openscad, so if you're using any other cad - my script won't help :-) 

It's basically a 3 line openscad script. 
You have two 'cubes' (rectangles) and then you take a third away from the big one. 




> //ca's pendant script
> 
> difference() {
> cube([10,10,60],center=true); // creates large rectangle
> translate([0,0,5]) cube([6,10,40],center=true); // removes cutout
> } // end diff
> translate ([0,0,-32])cube([4,4,4],center=true); // adds bottom cube


Copy and paste that into openscad and press F5. 
press F6 to render and then export as stl.

Because I've centred it and didn't make it upside it upside down. once you import it into a slicer you'll need to rotate 180 degrees and centre it so it's level on the printbed.

to generate it upside down simply change the '5' in the 'removes cutout' line to '-5'
and the '-32' in the 'adds bottom cube' line to a '32'.




> //ca's pendant script
> 
> difference() {
> cube([10,10,60],center=true); // creates large rectangle
> translate([0,0,-5]) cube([6,10,40],center=true); // removes cutout
> } // end diff
> translate ([0,0,32])cube([4,4,4],center=true); // adds bottom cube


If you want to make it level with the printbed so it'll just load and print. 

then just move it all up 30 mm



> //ca's pendant script
> 
> 
> translate([0,0,30]) {
> difference() {
> cube([10,10,60],center=true); // creates large rectangle
> translate([0,0,-5]) cube([6,10,40],center=true); // removes cutout
> } // end diff
> translate ([0,0,32])cube([4,4,4],center=true); // adds bottom cube
> ...


For this kind of thing you really can't beat openscad :-)

----------

